# Oil leak Ls2



## Crisjun (Jul 22, 2018)

Hello
I have a 2005 GTO Ls2. I recently discovered a slow oil leak at the transmission bell housing. I was wondering if anyone had thoughts on this? I've been thinking rest seal or the issue with porosity these motors can have. 110,000 miles and 3rd owner. It leaks a drop maybe every few days. Also couldn't chase the leak to anyplace from the upper motor/block.


----------

